# DIN EN ISO 13849 - Schutztüre mit Zuhaltung



## Dumbledore (2 Dezember 2009)

Und noch ein Puzzle:

in unserer Anlage gibt es eine Gefährdung innerhalb eines (vereinfacht gesagt) geschlossenen Behälters, die durch eine Schutztüre mit Zuhaltung abgesichert wird. Der Behälter muss ab und zu (etwa 1x pro Schicht) zu Reinigungs- und Prüfzwecken betreten werden.

Die Gefahr besteht in diesem Falle nicht nur  - wie sonst üblich - durch drehende oder bewegliche Teile, sondern auch durch Absturz von überhängenden Produktresten. Gegen diese Gefährdung haben wir eine Sicherheitslichtschranke vorgesehen, die erst durch Freifahren der Gefährdungsstelle frei werden muss, dann kann die Gefahr als abgewendet gelten. Die Lichtschranke gibt dann die Zuhaltung frei.

Bei Öffnen der Schutztüre werden alle Antriebe sicher abgeschaltet und trudeln aus, bis die Schutztüre geöffnet ist. Eine Stillstandsüberwachung wird als nicht notwendig erachtet. Die Abstände sind gross, da der ganze Behälter gross ist und die Türe (eine schwere Stahltüre) auch Zeit zum Öffnen braucht.

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie man die ganze Sache nach EN 13849 nachrechnet. Gefordert ist PLr=d.

Die Gefahr durch Wiederanlauf ist mit dem Sensor "Schutztüre" , der Auswertelogik und den Aktor "Motorschütz" bzw. "Umrichter" normal nachweisbar, wobei natürlich bedacht wird, dass alle (zusammen 6) Antriebe abgeschaltet sein müssen.

Die Gefahr durch herabstürzendes Material könnte ich mit dem Sensor "Sicherheits-LS", der Auswertelogik und dem Aktor "Zuhaltung der Schutztüre" rechnen - ist das so im Sinne der Norm? Wie gesagt, die Gefahr besteht auch im Stillstand der Antriebe! Mein Problem: der "Aktor" (also die Zuhaltung) ist natürlich nur einfach vorhanden. Reicht das aus? Rechnerisch ergibt sich da natürlich ein Problem, wenn der Aktor "Kat.1" ist. Muss man also nur aus diesem Grund nun ZWEI Schutztürzuhaltungen vorsehen? Ein Anbau eines zweiten Schalters ist nicht trivial sondern erfordert mechanische Umbauarbeiten.

Verwendet wird im übrigen der Schalter AZM415 von Schmersal (falls das etwas zur Sache tut).

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Beren (2 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Dumbledore (2 Dezember 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Erstmal vorweg: Du darfst die Schutztür erst zum Öffnen freigeben, wenn die Antriebe n=0 zurückmelden. Solange muss die Zuhaltung anstehen.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber zum einen war das nicht meine Frage, zum anderen sehe ich es als nicht nötig an, ein Stillstandsüberwachung einzubauen wenn die Antriebe beim Öffnen der Zuhaltung von selber sicher zum Stillstand kommen. Bei grossen Förderanlagen (und den dabei vorhandenen grossen Abständen) ist das normalerweise kein Problem.

Bitte zu beachten dass es sich hier um eine etwas "unnormale" Anforderung an eine Schutztüre handelt, Standardlösungen sind daher nicht gefragt.

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Beren (2 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Beren (2 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Klopfer (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Dumbledore,

zum AZM 415 schreibt Schmersal in seiner SISTEMA Bibliothek:

"Sicherheits-Zuhaltung (Bauart 2). 
Bei Anschluss des zwangsöffnenden Öffner-Kontaktes:
- B10d: 2.000.000 unabhängig von der Last
Bei 2-kanaliger Signalverarbeitung eines einzelnen Schalters,
bis PL d einsetzbar. (Bei Einsatz in PL d Fehlerausschlüsse sicherstellen !)"

Mit Fehlerausschluss meinen die Jungs von Schmersal den Fehlerausschluss auf den mechanischen Teil des Schalters, also die Befestigung und Anbringung des Türschalters gem. EN 1088, insbesondere:

– darf der Betätiger mechanisch nicht beschädigt werden, die Tür darf sich also nicht "setzen".
– darf der Schalter nicht als Türanschlag benutzt werden
– dürfen weder Betätiger noch Schalter als "Halterung" benutzt werden
– müssen Betätiger und Schalter manipulationssicher befestigt werden.

Dieser Fehlerausschluss muss dann begründet werden (und natürlich die Ausführung auch überwacht, bzw überprüft werden).

Dann ist ein Fehlerausschluss für den mechanischen Teil möglich und somit reicht auch EIN Betätiger für ein ansonsten zweikanaliges System.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Dumbledore (3 Dezember 2009)

Klopfer schrieb:


> zum AZM 415 schreibt Schmersal in seiner SISTEMA Bibliothek:
> "...Bei Einsatz in PL d Fehlerausschlüsse sicherstellen !"


 
das sind ja einerseits sehr konkrete und gut recherchierte Antworten - danke für die Mühe! - aber meine Frage ist damit leider auch ansatzweise nicht beantwortet.

Ich bin kein Neuling auf dem Gebiet, und wir haben auch schon Nachweise nach EN13849 geführt (übrigens nicht mit "Sistema", sondern mit "SET", dem "Siemens Safety Evaluation Tool"). Und zum BGIA-Report habe ich meine eigene Meinung, die ich auch hier im Forum schon kundgetan habe. Aber auch dort wird meine Fragestellung nicht erörtert. Die einzige Verriegelungseinrichtung mit Zuhaltung ist dort das Beispiel 19, welches meine Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet.

Nochmal: Frage ist, wie rechne ich folgende Situation nach EN13849:
*SF1: Sicherheits-Lichtschranke --> Auswerteeinheit --> Schutztürzuhaltung*, wobei die Schutztüre selber wiederum natürlich wie folgt gerechnet wird:
SF2: Schutztüre --> Auswerteeinheit(en), Sicherheits-SPS --> sichere Motorabschaltung(en).

Die Gefährdung besteht für SF1 ja schon im Öffnen der Türe, wobei der Wiederanlauf nach SF2 natürlich verhindert wird. Die Motorabschaltung kommt also ergänzend hinzu, die Gefahr besteht aber (auch bei stehenden Motoren) bereits beim Öffnen der Türe. Daher ja die Sicherheits-LS ...

Konkreter also: kann man eine SF so definieren wie oben unter SF1 gezeigt, d.h. ist die (eine) Zuhaltung der Türverriegelung (die natürlich unter Berücksichtigung der Fehlerausschlüsse montiert wurde) selber ausreichend zum Schutz, und wie kann man das rechnerisch nachweisen?

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Safety (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Dumbledore,
die Definition der SIFU würde genau so sehen wie Du, die erste ist die Zuhaltung die zweite beim öffnen der Tür die Abschaltung und Verhinderung des Wideranlaufes. Du kannst natürlich auch alle Subsysteme in eine SIFU packen dann bist Du auf der 100% richtigen Seite.

Bei dem Schalter Bauart 2 musst Du auf die Mechanik mehrere Fehlerausschlüsse machen und auf 20 Jahre und auch begründen!
Hierzu empfehle ich Dir den BGI 575 Bericht von der BG. Auch gibt es ein gut gemachtes Schreiben von der Fa. Siemens dazu.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (3 Dezember 2009)

Haool, 

 in Bezug auf die überhängenden Teile würde ich so vorgehen:
- gibt es eine Lösung , das "Überhängen" zu verhindern (Rücklauf, herunterstoßen vor Entriegeln...) ?
- gibt es eine Lösung, das Herabfallen auf Personen zu verhindern (Schutzdach?)
- wenn mit einer LS, dann würde ich gleich eine einstrahlige Sicherheitslichtschranke mit Kat 3  nehmen  (bei Bedarf kann ich ein Produkt nennen)
- bei einfachen Lichtschranken ist kaum ein Fehlerausschluss zu machen, die sind keine bewährten Sicherheitsbauteile, also bleibst Du bei Kat. B/PLa hängen, was nicht reicht.  Alternative: Kat 3 durch 2 redundante konventionelle Lichtschranken, die im Sicherheitsschaltgerät auf Gleichzeitigkeit überwacht werden. Bei Kat. 3 werden keine bewährten Sicherheitsbauteile verlangt....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Dumbledore (6 Dezember 2009)

na endlich mal ne konkrete Antwort ... hier meine Reaktionen darauf :



Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> - gibt es eine Lösung , das "Überhängen" zu verhindern (Rücklauf, herunterstoßen vor Entriegeln...) ?



Wir versuchen ja, das "Überhängen" zu vermeiden (durch Rücklauf eben), aber um das zu testen muss ich die Lichtschranke haben. Denn ich kann nicht sicher sagen dass der Rücklauf überhaupt funktioniert hat, wie sollte man das auch technisch "sicher" sagen?.



Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> - gibt es eine Lösung, das Herabfallen auf Personen zu verhindern (Schutzdach?)



leider nein, denn mechanische Lösungen sind ja zum einen immer zu bevorzugen, zum anderen hätte ich dann weniger Arbeit ) Aber das ist technisch sicher ausgeschlossen, wir haben das überprüft.



Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> - wenn mit einer LS, dann würde ich gleich eine einstrahlige Sicherheitslichtschranke mit Kat 3  nehmen  (bei Bedarf kann ich ein Produkt nennen)
> - bei einfachen Lichtschranken ist kaum ein Fehlerausschluss zu machen, die sind keine bewährten Sicherheitsbauteile, also bleibst Du bei Kat. B/PLa hängen, was nicht reicht.  Alternative: Kat 3 durch 2 redundante konventionelle Lichtschranken, die im Sicherheitsschaltgerät auf Gleichzeitigkeit überwacht werden. Bei Kat. 3 werden keine bewährten Sicherheitsbauteile verlangt....



na klar wird eine Sicherheits-LS für eine Sicherheitsfunktion eingebaut, schrieb ich das nicht schon oben? Und ja, es ist eine einstrahlige LS Kat.4 der Fa. Sick

Nur meine Frage ist leider immer noch nicht wirklich beantwortet, ich werde da wohl an den Hersteller (Schmersal) herantreten müssen. Die Frage war nämlich: kann als AKTOR dieser Sicherheitsfunktion die Zuhaltung der Schutztüre angesehen werden, und darf diese (die ja nur 1 mal vorhanden ist) für PL=d benutzt werden?

Vielen Dank dennoch für das Mitdenken ...

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Safety (6 Dezember 2009)

Hallo nochmal,
habe ich doch beantwortet. 


> Nur meine Frage ist leider immer noch nicht wirklich beantwortet, ich werde da wohl an den Hersteller (Schmersal) herantreten müssen. Die Frage war nämlich: kann als AKTOR dieser Sicherheitsfunktion die Zuhaltung der Schutztüre angesehen werden, und darf diese (die ja nur 1 mal vorhanden ist) für PL=d benutzt werden?


 
Ja die Zuhaltung gehört in die Sifu, es gibt für den Schalter ja einen B10D Wert und ja Du kannst unter beachten einiger Fehlerausschlüsse einen PLd erreichen, natürlich unter Beachtung des B10d Wertes. Dazu gibt es ein schönes Schreiben von Siemens auch Schmersal hat da was verfasst. Da es sich um einen Bauart 2 Schalter handelt habe ich Dir den BGI Bericht 575 empfohlen, darin werden einige Tipps gegeben wie man solche Schalter anbringen muss.

Wenn Dir die Nummer zu heiß ist mit den Fehlerauschlüssen kannst Du auch die von einigen Herstellern erhältlichen Türgriffschalter verwenden bei diesen braucht man dann keine Fehlerausschlüsse machen. Problem ist eben die Einkanalige Mechanik.


----------



## kex2006 (14 Dezember 2009)

*Deffinition Fehlerausschluss??*

Hallo Klopfer,
kannst du mir kurz sagen woher du die Info hast wie Schmersal den Fehlerausschluss deffiniert? Hab schon gesucht.. finds aber leider nicht  
Hoffe du liest das noch 
Und schonmal Danke für die Info!


----------



## Andreas Koenig (14 Dezember 2009)

Den Fehlerausschluss fordert Schmersal leider nur. Zu beurteilen, ob und in welchen Fällen ein Fehlerausschluss möglich ist, überlässt man letztlich dem Kunden oder man verkauft lieber 2 Schalter....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## kex2006 (15 Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Anwort. Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich dachte es ist besser, wenn man sich bei einem solchen Fehlerausschluss wenigstens auf eine Deffinition eines Herstellers beziehen kann. So von wegen "die Anforderungen von Schmersal haben wir erfüllt, und da das Produkt ähnlich ist kann ein Fehlerausschluss erfolgen.."
Also wär nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo das genau steht die Deffinition von Schmersal!!


----------



## kex2006 (15 Dezember 2009)

Noch eine Frage an Klopfer,
was ist damit genau gemeint "die Türen setzen sich" ??


----------



## Andreas Koenig (15 Dezember 2009)

Ich würde hier eher eine andere Form der Zuhaltung wählen. Das Problem ist ja, dass Du ggf. in einen Zustand kommen könntest, dass der Überhang sich nur beseitigen läßt, wenn man Zutritt hat, was aber nicht geht, weil Du den Bereich nicht betreten kannst. Das Problem scheint ja zu sein, dass Du keine zuverlässige Möglichkeit findest, eine Gefährdung zu verhindern, falls denn die Zuhaltung versagt. 
Ggf. wäre da eine überwachbare Zuhaltung eine Alternative. Zbb:
- 2 einfachwirkende pneumatische Kurzhubzylinder mit Endlagenüberwachung durch die handelsüblichen Kolbenstangeninitiatoren werden redundant mit 2 Ventilen entlastet und nur freigegeben, wenn das Sicherheitsschaltgerät sein OK gibt. Je 2 der Kolbenstangeninis werden in je einen Eingangskanal der SPS oder Sicherheitssteuerung geführt und dort auf Gleichzeitigkeit geprüft. Dh. die Anlage lässt sich nur wieder anfahren, wenn alle 2 Zylinder ausgefahren sind. Ausserdem hast Du einen normalen Türsicherheitsschalter der sicherstellt, dass die Tür auch geschlossen ist und die Verriegelungen nicht leer ausgefahren sind, ohne die Tür zu zuhalten.

Alternative:  Du fährst einen pneumatischen Riegel aus, der den Betätiger eines berührungslosen Türschalters trägt. Der Schalter sitzt auf dem Türblatt. Damit kannst Du die Verriegelungsstellung nach Kat 3..4 abfragen. Der Zylinder wird wieder redundant entlastet, damit er zu bleibt. Man braucht dann nur einen Zylinder, wenn man aufgrund der Befestigung davon ausgehen kann, dass er nicht abfallen kann und die Tür mechanisch freigibt (Fehlerausschluss durch Überdimenisonierung der Befestigungselemente, Sicherung der Elemente)

Wenn  Du dann einen alternativen Luftanschluss für die Riegel mit einem ODER-Glied schaffst, kann man die Türen von innen mit Hilfsluft öffnen, von aussen kann man eine Zugang legen, in der man die Tür mit extern angeschlossener Hilfsluft öffnen kann.

Die Frage ist aber auch: brauchst Du nach 13849 eine Kategorie 3?
- Schwere Verletzung
- Zugang selten ?
- Gefährdung kann möglicherweise vermieden werden (z.B. an der Tür Warnleuchte "Achtung Überhang")
--> es kann PL=c mit  Kat. 1 ausreichen....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Klopfer (15 Dezember 2009)

kex2006 schrieb:


> Hallo Klopfer,
> kannst du mir kurz sagen woher du die Info hast wie Schmersal den Fehlerausschluss deffiniert? Hab schon gesucht.. finds aber leider nicht
> Hoffe du liest das noch
> Und schonmal Danke für die Info!



Ich hab den Kollegen am Schmersal Stand auf der SPS gefragt, der die SISTEMA Bibliothek von Schmersal mit Inhalten befüllt. Ich konnte mir nämlich auch nichtsa unter "Fehlerausschluss durch den Anwender" vorstellen 

Im Grunde genommen läuft es auf die konsequente Anwendung der EN 1088 hinaus PLUS Montagehinweise im Datenblatt.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Klopfer (15 Dezember 2009)

kex2006 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an Klopfer,
> was ist damit genau gemeint "die Türen setzen sich" ??



Mit "setzen" beschreibt man den Vorgang, wenn sich die Scharniere der Tür mit der Zeit aus ihrer senkrechten Position entfernen. Da die Betätiger von Türschaltern meist am äußeren Ende der Tür angebracht sind, verändern diese ihre Position nach unten hin vom eigentlichen Schalter. Dazu kann es zu Verspannungen mechanischer Art im Schalter kommen, bzw. der Schalter hält über den Betätiger die Tür "hoch".

Gruß

Alex


----------

